# What are You Working On?



## Gretchen Ann

I just finished this little 12" square wallhanging. I need to get a frame for him. He's going to hang in our living room. 

I'm not a seasonal person, if I like something, I use it.

I'm including a picture of the pattern.

What are you working on?


----------



## DW

I just finished a xmas quilt for my son, rolled it up and put it away. My next project is making some mug rugs in seasonal colors for hubby.


----------



## lolart

Gretchen Ann I really like your wall hanging, Great job!!

I was going to start back quilting but I am now side tracked in to making
Christmas stockings. 
Through my son's marriage we have acquired more great grandchildren. So I want to make them Christmas stockings too. 10 in all


----------



## Gretchen Ann

Iolart - The greats will appreciate the stockings. Post pictures when they're finished.

DW - Let's see the quilt, please!


----------



## Gretchen Ann

Iolart - The greats will appreciate the stockings. Post pictures when they're finished.

DW - Let's see the quilt, please!


----------



## MakeLemonade

I'm making an underskirt with lace for myself. Handsewing as I can't afford a new sewing machine with a button instead of a pedal


----------



## lolart

MakeLemonade I would love to see your underskirt and see how you use it. 

As far as posting a picture I tried to see how to do it but I can't see where the albums are to start one.


----------



## Ana Bluebird

NIce. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## MakeLemonade

lolart I can share a work in progress pic. I got the 2nd layer of lace! I have one more layer and then I'll get the skirt put together. It will be worn under other skirts to give an extra layer and look nice with lace. LOL I'll share photos of me wearing it when I get it finished.

To share pics see at the bottom of the quick reply where it says 'Manage Attachments'? You click that and upload the photos directly from your computer or phone or tablet


----------



## MakeLemonade

Off to Walmart this evening for more lace and hoping to find some corduroy fabric or some really thick cotton. I want to try and get a new skirt in the works when I finish this underskirt


----------



## lolart

MakeLemonade Thank you for letting us see the under skirt I can't wait to see you modeling it. I love the idea of an under skirt too.
Also thanks for the info on posting a picture.
I will try it with the first stocking even though it leaves a lot of room for improvement.

The front with the appliquÃ©s have stuffing in them to make them stand out.


----------



## Maura

I am almost finished with a Dresden Plate quilt that I made for my soon-to-be-ex husband. I've been machine quilting it and have three more borders to go.


----------



## MakeLemonade

lolart that looks fantastic! I love it!! 

Maura oh the end is in sight!

I finished my underskirt. Here it is finished and under a few skirts. This is a very straight one. My next underskirt is going to be much fuller.


----------



## lolart

MakeLemonade I simply love it, love it I also like the skirts too. I beige/brown one I think would be my favorite.

Maura Dresden Plate quilt sure sounds cool can you show a picture?


----------



## Gretchen Ann

I've finished sewing the bindings on 2 quilts I pieced last winter. I did not do the quilting, they were quilted by Tammy from the Three Sisters Fabric. 

The one quilt is a Log Cabin variation. This is a kit I purchased years ago at Lolly's in Shipshewana during their pajama sale.

The 2nd quilt is called Cherry Blossoms. It was a free on-line pattern. This is my favorite of the 2 quilts. It just seems peaceful. The color combination was different than what I've used before. These were the colors the designer had used. I like the combination and decided to go with them. 

These quilts will be saved and gifted to grandchildren when they start their own home.


----------



## maxine

Love reading about what everyone is doing,, I'm finishing up my quilt blocks for our Swap,, then need to make 4 special pillow cases for a young man that helped me move,, I"ll try to post a picture when I get them finished.. then need to get started on a Dachshund Quilt for a lady in CO,, I haven't even thought about Christmas yet !!!!!!!!!!! oh dear,, guess I'd better think on it some,, )


----------



## lolart

*Gretchen Ann* you have done a great job on the 2 quilts. I love making quilt although mine are rustic looking 

*Maxine* I am looking forward to seeing those pillow cases. The quilt block too.

I sure love to see the pictures of the projects when we can show them.


----------



## maxine

Gretchen Anne I took another look at your snowman wallhanging,, you did a great job on mitering the corners.. and speaking of borders,, the Log Cabin border Rocks !! The Cherry Blossom Quilt is so awesome I can't even imagine giving it away.. Wow !

MakeLemonade your under skirt is adorable.. will be so much fun to wear..

lolart your Christmas stockings are wonderful.. but now you have made me start thinking about Christmas,, oh dear.. I don't have enough time to finish everything.. whew !!

Maura don't you DARE give your soon-to-be-ex that quilt !!! nope.. give it someone more appreciative and deserving.. I once gave a quilted wallhanging away to an ex and he used it for target practice with his deer rifle !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Boy was I stupid ! 

I'm loving all our Fall weather,, I am attaching a pic of a Fall Quilt I made with Swap Blocks from some of our wonderful HT quilting ladies ..and the 2nd quilt is Hummingbirds I made just for ME.. love it..


----------



## lolart

*Maxine, *Wow!! the quilt block swap quilt is so cool . Everyone that participated sure did a great job on their squares and the way you put them together is awesome !!
I love the humming bird quilt as well. :nanner:

*I* am also making knitted house shoes for the kids too.

Easy pattern if you want it I will be happy to post it.


----------



## Gretchen Ann

I've been working on Christmas presents quite often this summer. Today I sewed the last of them. I found a great tutorial on the Missouri Star Quilt blog for [ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ehdNBYnFsAw"]Zipper Pouch Bag[/ame].

These were for the grandsons. 

I see variations of these pouches sometime in the future.


----------



## dfr1973

Jeans - I really need some new ones, and I am tired of trying on a dozen pair at the stores just to find one that fits halfway comfortable. I am putting together the fourth try on this jeans pattern (McCall 5142) in a denim remnant (so a bit short for full jeans) to see if I have the fitting right.


----------



## MakeLemonade

Gretchen Ann those are beautiful!!

Maxine those are both lovely!! I love the fall one best. I adore fall!! I've been so happy that it's fall now!

I'm currently sewing underskirt number two but it's on hold for my crochet and knit projects and my woodworking project I've got going on


----------



## lolart

*Gretchen Ann* Great infor for zippers thanks. I really like the ones you made !!!

*dfr1973 * I hope you get the right fit the first time. 

*MakeLemonade *your wood working is it carving or ? 

*I* am almost finishes with the stocking. So I will be working on something elso soon too.


----------



## Gretchen Ann

DFR, I am so impressed. I don't do much clothing sewing anymore. I usually order the same jeans online from Pennys.

I really enjoying seeing and hearing what everyone is working on. I know we are all busy and I appreciate you all participating.


----------



## maxine

MakeLemonade I too am interested in seeing your wood working. pictures please  

DFR,, Jeans !! Wow,, I've not been brave enough to try to sew them.. I have several patterns so maybe I can give it a try,, again,, would love to see some pictures of them..

Gretchen Ann, I also LOVE the tutorials from Missouri Star Quilt Company.. Jenny Rocks ! good job on those bags.. love the material.. 

Maura how is that Dresden Plate Quilt coming?? 

lolart how are the petticoats coming?? you look so cute in them.. )

I haven't finished the pillow cases yet.. have gotten interrupted with 1st of the month shopping.. hope to get back to them today,, I will certainly try to post a picture of them before I send them off.. I will be leaving on a trip to Arizona next week for about 10 days.. trying to get things all ready for that..


----------



## dfr1973

I'm still working to get the fit perfect - there are pics of mockups #2 &#3 on my sewing blog with the M5142 tag (for McCall's 5142, the pattern I am starting with). I am working on #4, in denim this time, although I was also interrupted by shopping chores (which included getting another 7 inch jeans zipper!) and my back acting up.

They say there is a fine line between bravery and foolishness ... but then again, I learned to sew specifically to make my own corsets. I figure if I can do denim corsets, why not jeans? I do have another denim corset in progress, though I've not blogged this recent project, I am redoing a pattern I did a few years ago, Butterick 4254. I think I have given up on bras now - even the so-called 18 hour ones clock out by mid-afternoon.


----------



## maxine

dfr I checked out your blog pictures.. Good job on the jeans,, the red ones look comfortable and you did a great job on the top stitching.. the shorter (curtain  ) jeans are cute and you did an excellent job of matching up the fabric design of the pockets on the jeans fabric.. keep up the good work !


----------



## dfr1973

Thanks, Maxine. My friend actually cut out the orange curtains fabric for me - she loves it, so I'll probably insist she do a fitting mockup in it (after we get through this storm). The red ones are comfortable, even more so since I took in the inseam a bit. I'm wearing the orange ones today.


----------



## lolart

*Gretchen Ann* I have a feeling you will see something between now and Christmas that you will want to make 
someone 

*maxine *Did you finish the pillowcases? 

*dfr* Great job on your jeans.  Looking forward to seeing the denim ones too!

*MakeLemonade * How are your knitting and crocheting and woodworking projects coming along ?

Today* I* just finishe the little crib size quilt for a game we play at Christmas.( guess how may pieces of candy 
are in the jar.) I will try to get a picture of it this evening.


----------



## maxine

Holy Macaroni *DFR* !! I just noticed you are in Florida !! Hope all is will where you are,, 

*lolart*, I _AM_ going to finish those pillow cases and get them mailed out today !! they are not difficult to sew,, I just keep getting interrupted to do other things.. had to drag 6 loads of wet laundry to the laundromat to dry them.. luckily we have a nice laundromat here in town.. my husband did help me, but I was worn out by the time I got home.. whew !


----------



## Gretchen Ann

I need to make a crib quilt for a grandchild due to be born in first half of December. That will keep me busy. I'm also tentatively thinking about making another zipper bag. But this time it would be bigger and have pockets. I thought it might be a nice baby gift to our DIL on the birth of the new child. Her old bag is probably worn out by now.

I should say, the crib quilt I'm making is a tractor quilt. They have chosen not to find out if it is a boy or girl. The tractor is for a boy. I have a Sunbonnet Sue crib quilt I made several years ago. That will go to the girl.


----------



## dfr1973

WoooHOOO! We have electricity again. We are so getting hot showers tonight. And, I can finish my denim jeans - still had the side seams topstitching, the waistband, hems, button and buttonhole left when power cut off Friday. No major damage, though we have two trees leaning/partially uprooted, so we moved the goat fence (portable electronetting with *solar* charger).


----------



## dfr1973

Finished up the denim version - still not quite there yet, but these are comfortable and hubby says they look good.


----------



## Gretchen Ann

They do look good. You can be proud of yourself, this wasn't an easy project. The next pair should be even easier and you can tweak them some more. 

CONGRATULATIONS!!! :bow: :dance: :clap: :goodjob: :bouncy:


----------



## lolart

*dfr* I agree you have done a great job with the jeans. 

*Gretchen Ann* I am sure the baby quilt will be a labor of love fur sure.

*I* tried several times to get a good pic of the quilt I did but it just wouldn't come out to good. The dark green just looked black and the embroidered squares just didn't so up so I decide not to try any more


----------



## FarmChix

I just finished quilting this....


----------



## Pyrpup2016

Beautiful quilt! A real work of art.


----------



## maxine

Absolutely Gorgeous ! Thanks for sharing..


----------



## lolart

*FarmChix*

Your quilt so nice. I agree it is a work of art. You also have done a great job on with the picture taking as well.

*My* quilting is a whole lot more rustic as I don't have a large area they aren't always smooth looking  But then again my family love them.
I am sure it is partly because I made them as well as useful.

I am getting ready to try to cut down and remake some of my slacks since I have lost a lot of weight. I figure I can wear then around the house if they don't turn out very good. 

I am not a learned sewer just love to try.:nanner:


----------



## Gretchen Ann

Farm Chix - your quilt is beautiful!! Did you do the quilting on your sewing machine or so you have a mid or long arm machine?

Iolart, everyone should make the kind of quilt they enjoy making. Everyone is different and we all like different things.


----------



## AngieM2

OH wow! on that quilt FarmChix


----------



## Ruby

I'm almost finished with 4 quilt tops for my granddaughters. Three of them will go to them and the other one I may keep. Just have to put the border on one of them and then I'll have to quilt them. Don't have pictures yet. Then this afternoon I started gathering scraps together to make my neighbor 24 hot pads. I don't have pictures yet.


----------



## AngieM2

A friend introduced me to a friend of hers that wanted an Arwen dress for this month. The photo below is the dress I made from looking at photos (but I had not done a final pressing so some puckering in the middle that came out). And the dress on the right is the actual Arwen dress in a glass case in a museum tour.

I think I got darn close. The lady has it now, I finished it late Sunday night, that's why it was not final ironed for this photo comparison. 






​


----------



## maxine

Awesome job !! and yes very close indeed..


----------



## dfr1973

Angie, looks good to me. Which pattern did you use?


----------



## Gretchen Ann

Beautiful Angie! Wouldn't it be neat to wear dresses like that? They wouldn't be good to drive tractor or mow yard in but wouldn't they feel elegant to wear around the house?

Love it!


----------



## dfr1973

Gretchen Ann said:


> Beautiful Angie! Wouldn't it be neat to wear dresses like that? They wouldn't be good to drive tractor or mow yard in but wouldn't they feel elegant to wear around the house?
> 
> Love it!


I know the indoor cat would certainly have a LOT of fun with those angel sleeves. :catfight:


----------



## AngieM2

Simplicity 4940 with some extra work on top of sleeves and a lot of thought to how to make the neckline look like original. View C.


----------



## dfr1973

Cool - I have that pattern, so was wondering if that was the one you used.


----------



## AngieM2

The neck is cut to have what amounts to a front facing of the decorative material over the basic material of dress, and then inside facing. It's too large to get the right look for the dress. Takes some tweaking to get the effect I have on the neckline. Rest of it is a pretty good pattern for this dress.


----------



## lolart

*AngieM2* I don't think anyone would be able to tell the differenct!!! Great Job !!!

At the moment I have put my sewing on hold for a need can some stuff out of my freezer to make room more deer meat


----------



## dfr1973

Work jeans pair #1 - this is the fit I want, so it's "full steam ahead!" for more. I have a pair of going-to-town jeans already cut and partially sewn.


----------



## Gretchen Ann

Great job! :bouncy: Isn't it nice to save money!


----------



## dfr1973

Gretchen Ann said:


> Great job! :bouncy: Isn't it nice to save money!


Thanks.

I haven't bothered to do the math, because I am now certain I cannot buy a pair that fit right for any price. I was showing them off earlier this week to the gals at TSC, and one wanted to which brand they are (as she tugged on the back center belt loop) because they don't gap. On top of that, I can squat down without the least bit of binding around the full hip. I am racking my brain trying to recall how long it's been since I had a pair of jeans this comfortable.
:nanner:
or, better yet
:banana:


----------



## FarmChix

Gretchen Ann said:


> Farm Chix - your quilt is beautiful!! Did you do the quilting on your sewing machine or so you have a mid or long arm machine?
> 
> Iolart, everyone should make the kind of quilt they enjoy making. Everyone is different and we all like different things.


I have two longarms and quilt for customers. I just laid the quilt over the machine to take the pics.


----------



## lolart

*Sfr1973*
Your jeans are so good looking. 
You have done a spectacular job!

*FarmChix*
I always wondered if it was hard to learn to use a longarm machine. How long did it take you to not be timid using yours?


----------



## maxine

dfr your detail top stitiching is very nice.. and YES,, comfortable is the best !

Angie the dress turned out awesome.. so beautiful,,!!


----------



## Gretchen Ann

Over the week-end, on my home sewing machine, I quilted this crib quilt. This Grandma's Flower Garden was a project I only worked on when I didn't have hand applique prepped.

I've gotten tired of the project and decided it was time to put her to rest. She measures 36" by 41". I normally make crib quilts larger, but this one was ready to be finished!

Front and back views.


----------



## PrairieClover

a quilt for one of my teens.
I'm using whatever fabric on hand, and the block patterns are stars, like Ohio Trail Star, Camelot, etc. We've got 6 patterns of blocks. 
Over the years, I've made dresses for my girls, skirts, pj's, one really awesome red, pink, white triangles quilt, large block quilt (my first) and thrown together a baby blanket and four reversible aprons. Those were fun after I got the hang of it (without a bought pattern).
On the list to make are also pot holders, I usually call them hot pads but apparently I'm wrong. Just so we're clear, I'm not making marijuana holders. 
I've got way too much fabric (only 2 large plastic totes and 2 cardboard boxes) to keep toting it all over the country again. I need to get to work on this stuff.
That's my problem, motivation. 
Do you buy fabric with best of intentions and then don't use it for 10 years? That's me. Meanwhile, the dresses I had planned to make would not fit my kids anymore.
Talk to me about motivation to sew. I know I need a place where I don't have to pack it up to make room for dinner.
What motivates you to sew?


----------



## dfr1973

PrairieClover said:


> Talk to me about motivation to sew. I know I need a place where I don't have to pack it up to make room for dinner.
> What motivates you to sew?


For me, getting back into the groove after moving 3 years ago required putting my knee through yet another pair of jeans, and realizing I only had two pair left without rips ... and both won't be longer in ripping out. Then yesterday, I was hunting around for a decent shirt to wear with my newly-completed going-to-town jeans, and could not find a second one. The one I had worn out to eat had broccoli salad dropped down the front, so it's waiting its turn through the wash. I now have a new knit top partially completed from yesterday - I knew I needed new ones, I just didn't realize how low my stock of suitable-for-wearing-in-public shirts actually is.

Around here, I cannot buy clothes that are up to my quality standards anymore. Tractor Supply used to carry the C.E. Schmidt Women's Workwear line, but stopped a couple years ago (when my first pair ripped at the knee) so since I had bought the patterns and the denim back when I lived up in TN with the intent to make my own, I just had to find everything.

I refuse to buy a T-shirt/knit top that I can read through right there in the store. I had to throw out three old T-shirts in the past two weeks - one an old army shirt at least 15 years old, one a souvenier shirt from 2007, and one I don't recall when I bought it. The old army shirt could be read through, but no holes. The sad thing is, apparently see-through jersey knit is "in" right now. Let the buyer beware - I have one 3 yd cut of jersey I can see through too much for my tastes that I am debating on returning (online order).

Long story short: motivation is because I cannot buy what I want in the stores. It just ain't there for sale.


----------



## lolart

*Gretchen Ann* I love your quilt, it is sort of intriguing too. The way the back ground colors show through being the same as the appliquÃ© colors. 

*PrairieClover *I hope you will so us your quilt when it is finished.
Speaking of fabric. I have a lot as well. I always buy it on sale through the 
Seasons.

*Drf1973 * Sounds like you are having a time getting all your ducks in a row. J 
I was wondering if the Tractor Supply had an online store you might have the
Jeans. 

*As for myself.* I am still canning.


----------



## maxine

PrairieClover I had a great laugh over your Hot Pad vs Pot Holders !!!!! Oh my goodness, it had never occurred to me that Pot Holders could be associated with Marijuana !! hahahahahahaahaha !! I have always called them Pot Holders too... geez.. too funny.. 

dfr I totally agree about the T-shirts being so thin.. whew.. I did NOT realize just how thin my new purple T-shirt was until I put it on.. Holy Macaroni !! I could read through it!! Had to wear a reg shirt over the top,, I know I'm getting older but wow,, I'm wanting to cover up, not advertise bras !! 

And another thing that really bothers me,, Why are all the pictures of younger girls/women have them pursing/puckering their lips like they are being jabbed in the patootie with a stick !!!!!!??? seriously,, it makes them look stupid,, not sexy..

Okay now I've had my rave,, whew...


----------



## dfr1973

lolart said:


> *Drf1973 * Sounds like you are having a time getting all your ducks in a row. J
> I was wondering if the Tractor Supply had an online store you might have the





maxine said:


> dfr I totally agree about the T-shirts being so thin.. whew.. I did NOT realize just how thin my new purple T-shirt was until I put it on.. Holy Macaroni !! I could read through it!! Had to wear a reg shirt over the top,, I know I'm getting older but wow,, I'm wanting to cover up, not advertise bras !!


lolart, I checked the TSC website when I didn't find any in the local store ... they just don't carry them anymore. I also strongly prefer to try things on, as I understand the idea of +/- 1/8 inch either way and how that can add up to the point one pair of size XX will fit while the other pair doesn't.

maxine, downright ridiculous, isn't it? I don't think these newer knit tops are made to last more than three times through the laundry.


----------



## frogmammy

Maxine, I think they call that "duck lips".

Mon


----------



## FarmChix

lolart said:


> *Sfr1973*
> Your jeans are so good looking.
> You have done a spectacular job!
> 
> *FarmChix*
> I always wondered if it was hard to learn to use a longarm machine. How long did it take you to not be timid using yours?


For the first month, I would take people in and show it to them....write my name in cursive....and turn it off! LOL After I jumped in and started practicing, it was so "freeing".


----------



## wraith

Wow! Just WOW! I've been making a few 18" doll clothes for a small local craft fair, but the things you guys make are simply amazing!:bow::clap:


----------



## Gretchen Ann

I've just finished a crib quilt for the newest grandson. This is the most involved quilting I've ever completed on my home sewing machine. The quilting isn't perfect but I saved $$ since a long arm quilter didn't quilt him.

The pattern is available at Counted Quilts.


----------



## lolart

Hi *Everyone*

*Gretchen Ann *what a great looking quilt You have done a perfect job. 
I love the theme as well.

I just got home from a short visit in the hospital, feeling great.


----------



## Gretchen Ann

_"I just got home from a short visit in the hospital, feeling great."_

Iolart, Glad you are feeling great, hope there is nothing serious!

This quilt pieced really fast, I did it in a day and I did other stuff too!


----------



## lolart

*Gretchen Ann* 
Thanks for the link they have a lot of cool patterns. 

*As for me*, I had a mini stroke, I am lucky it hasn't hardly caused any 
side affects 

I did some mending today, not quite ready to start a big project yet.


----------



## maxine

Oh no lolart I am so sorry to hear of the stroke.. but hurray there are no side affects.. that has to be so scary.. hugs for you.. 

I too need to do some mending.. I bought some more fabric.. blues. Want to make a Log Cabin.. my old one wore out and finally just disintegrated..


----------



## Jlynnp

Gretchen Ann said:


> I've just finished a crib quilt for the newest grandson. This is the most involved quilting I've ever completed on my home sewing machine. The quilting isn't perfect but I saved $$ since a long arm quilter didn't quilt him.
> 
> The pattern is available at Counted Quilts.


OMG Gretchen Ann I just finished cutting the pieces out for that quilt for my Great-Nephew to be.


----------



## PrairieClover

About the thin knit "fashionable" t-shirts: my girls say it is because you're supposed to be wearing layers now. Lots of layers. Really? In Texas? No thanks.
I hope you're doing better, Iolart.

Last week I started working on the quilt. 
What do you use to measure and size out your fabric when you need to have squares, triangles and exact conformity so it isn't crooked or catterwompus?
No crazy quilt here yet. I tried using handmade cardboard templates which was okay. Do you cut each piece by hand, what do you use to mark the fabric?
Apparently my cutting or measuring was amiss even though I measured twice, cut once. UGH.
I did have a nice set of yeah, those things, um...fabric cutting board, rotary cutter? I'm new to using it, but I can't find it (moved, it was packed, I must have put it somewhere special).
I had home ec 5 eons ago in school, learned how to sew. My mom taught me some stuff and the rest has been on my own.


----------



## housewife

Wow everyones projects look lovely. So much talent! 

I am starting a pretend quilt. A preprinted panel with red fleece boarder and backing. I'm hoping to have it done by Christmas but life keeps interrupting. Still haven't even decided if I will try hand quilting or machine or both.


----------



## dfr1973

I cleared off my sewing table yesterday (finished cutting out a lightweight, warm-weather top) to put seed trays there. At least I found a non-sewing spot for the incubator, which is filled up with batch #2 of chicks. I did finish up my going-to-town jeans, but they are in the laundry right now, along with the rayon jersey version of the top I just cut out. I'll have to see if the outlets will let me sew on the darker end of the table, as we're supposed to have a couple of 80+F days next week, right in front of a possible frost - totally normal winter weather for here.


----------



## reese

It's been a LOOOONG time since I've been to the forums, life, you know, has a way of shifting and getting in the way.  Glad I popped back in! 

Right now, around life, I'm trying to finish up a couple of quilts I started, and doing some quick fix projects to keep me relaxed and motivated. Have some knitting needle rolls to make for stitch group friends, which is my focus right now. Just made some neck pillows, which the rest I want to make are set aside until I get Christmas gifts finished. Hard to get these things done as my machines are getting shifted around the house while we repair walls and paint. *I don't have a sewing room, rather, I'm scattered around the house.


----------



## Gretchen Ann

I've finished 3 crib quilts. The pattern is free called Star Bright. They sewed up super fast. The quilting, not so fast but they're done! :clap:

I'll make the pattern again but next time I'll add more blocks to the top and left side to make the quilt larger.


----------



## HorseMom

Holy crap that quilting!!! Amazing 
Heidi


----------



## maxine

I agree.. it's incredible quilting..love your color combinations too


----------



## homemaid

I pieced this quilt top for a friend who does not like to piece.


----------



## HorseMom

One who does not like to piece, blasphemy!!!! That's the most relaxing part. Unfortunately, I can't see the pic.
Heidi


----------



## dfr1973

Pretty use of color: shades of purple, lavender, and greens. I don't like piecing either, which is probably why I don't quilt LOL


----------



## lolart

We've been on a Christmas Holiday visiting family and friends.

As I look at what you all have be getting done I don't think I could choose
one I like the best. They are all so pretty and creative.

Thank you for letting me share in your achievements it inspires me to get 
busy. 

Happy New Year

:thumb:


----------



## Gretchen Ann

The purples log cabin quilt is so pretty! I love the colors. Is your friend going to quilt it or are you? 

You are a good friend! She must be pretty special.


----------



## maxine

Homemaid you are an awesome friend !! ..I love the colors and the pattern,, good job !


----------



## maxine

I have been making pot holders and table runners using the braided pattern, I find this pattern to be very soothing to do..


----------



## Jlynnp

Here is the beginning of my current project, it is a quit for my DH. I have 5 blocks down and 138 more to go.


----------



## cc

I have started looking at patterns for blouses for the warmer weather. I am tired of wearing tee shirts all the time in the summer. I found a couple of pretty blouses. Only thing I dread is making large bust adjustments and button holes.


----------



## dfr1973

Take a look at Cashmerette's Harrison Shirt pattern (released this past autumn). It has cup sizes and the swayback adjustment built-in. I think the sizing runs a bit small, so you might want to go up a size. The first one I made, I made short sleeves (just folded back the pattern) and left off the collar, using just the collar stand for a mandarin collar look.


----------



## maxine

How interesting ! I'd never heard of this brand before,, looks fun.. thanks for sharing


----------



## lolart

*maxine* I agree with you about the braided pattern it ia a nice calming look. I love the colors you chose.

*Jlynnp* you have a good start can't wait to see it finished.
*
CC* Good luck on the blouses.

*dfr1973 *Thanks for the info I want to check it out too.


----------



## maxine

Thanks lolart,, I have a braided project started now using greens,, mostly lime green for a friend of my Husband.. making pot holders for him

Jlynnp love the patriotic,, will be fun to see it put together,, nice !


----------



## sapphira

All of you put me to shame. Been making potholders only because they sell in my little booth at antique mall. Very slow season now - January, only busy on weekends. And been redoing some things a friend in Florida sends me because she is mentally ill and sends odd stuff. Quilts do NOT sell in an antique mall except very rarely. I did much better making wood deer for Christmas sales at small fairs. Glad to be back on here. Have missed it ! Having quilt making withdrawal symptoms. ...


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Working on sticks and stones quilt pattern on the loom instead of fabric.
Finally figured out the loom lol.
Using whatever is on hand.taking apart mistake,right to the loom


----------



## Ann-NWIowa

I have several projects cutout including enough blocks to finish a red/white quilt, a long warm/fuzzy robe, long flannel nightgown and a walker bag. I have one walker bag finished and hope to do the other tomorrow. 

I haven't done any fashion sewing for several years and want to get back into making my own clothing. A big project will be figuring out how to alter patterns to fit my old lady body. I'm going to start with a simple top first because I figure once I get that alteration done it will be fairly easy to carry it over to any other tops. 

On January 1, 2017 I started a sewing log to keep track of this year's projects.


----------



## lolart

*Mobookworme *your loom quilt look awesome. Is there any links where I can see
the loom and or instructions?

*Ann-NWIowa* you have been busy sewing. I have a store bought warm fuzzy 
robe and I love it I am sure your will be so comfortable. Hope you will show the quilt when it is finished.

*We* are in the middle of remodeling so I have had to put off any sewing for now.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Lolart, got my loom from Salvation Army,well the first loom. Since I was at Wal-Mart last Friday,got 4 more looks for $20.00 but glad I did. Found the pattern on Pinterest. Ordered a book of adaptation knitting and crocheting afghans for the looms. Loving it. Strawberry is sleeping on one little blanket now


----------



## lolart

MoBookworm you have my curiosity going  can you show a picture of your loom?

I will be glad when this remodeling mess is done. DH is doing it after he gets off from work so it is taking some time. Not much I can do to help.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

lolart,
Here is picture of some of my looms








Also have various sizes of long looms,1 Ridge Heddle too.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Here is picture of long looks box, more pictures of looms


----------



## lolart

*MoBookworm *your looms are awsome. I never thought they would be like that.
years ago *I *remember we made knitting loom semilur to the thin ones using strips 
of wood and nails. 
Thank you for showing them to me and bringing back some good memories too


----------



## MoBookworm1957

lolart,
You're welcome.
When I finish my blanket, I will post a picture of it too.
Most of my patterns make up as I go.
Used to have hexagon loom that made hot pads,placements.
Gave the loom to (special needs) woman so she could develop motor skills.
Don't regret it at all. Still have the first pot holder she finished.
When she passed, they found in her closet boxes,boxes of hexagon placements, hot pads.
Took the boxes of hexagon made blanket, auction it off, donated the proceeds to the local special needs workshop. Raised 4000.00 for the new worksheet. That quilt is framed and hanging in lunch room of the workshop. Periodically I go do repairs on the quilt.
The kids hold that quilt dear, because one of them made it. Because someone gave her a chance. Work behind the scenes now. Still donate things,still help the kids.


----------



## lolart

*MoBookworm* I enjoyed reading your post and will be looking forward to 
seeing your blanket. 
That was truly a great gift for that Lady. 
Thank you for sharing her story 

*I *have several sizes of those hexagon loom that was my Mothers, I haven't 
use them just didn't know exactly what they were used for.


----------



## Ann-NWIowa

lolart - I decided to make my own robe because all store bought robes have a non-separating zipper. To me that is a major tripping hazard so I'll be sewing mine with a separating zipper.

cc - for a blouse pattern you might like Simplicity 8061. Its a simple top with 4 different neckline choices and either short sleeves or sleeveless. Three views are over the head without plackets and the jewel neckline has a button/loop closing a short back neck placket. The pattern calls for woven fabrics not knits. I'm still working on making pattern adjustments before sewing a trial. If/when I get a good fit I plan on making a couple versions in colorful summer prints to match some Alfred Dunner slacks I picked up at a thrift shop. 

I finished both walker bags. A good friend asked me to make them for someone at the senior complex where she lived. Unfortunately, she passed away suddenly a week ago today so I have no idea who the bags should go to. I guess I'll just take them over and let whoever wants them claim them. I also finished my quilt blocks and have put them aside for awhile before I add them to the quilt top. Frankly I'm a bit tired of looking at red/white quilt blocks! I think my nightgown will be my next project.

Since I have to use my dining room table for cutting, I usually cut several projects out at once so I can reclaim my dining room. I bought six plastic dishpans at Walmart for 97Â¢ each and put one project in each along with the pattern, thread and other findings so everything stays together. They stack nicely too. Hopefully, that means I won't waste time searching for parts that have gone astray.

I'm still attempting to bring order to my sewing room. I need to get rid of more stuff and/or move it to the basement. I find it hard to work in disorder and chaos so my goal is to get things cleared out soon. I went through my sewing machine drawers and organized them moving some smaller items to baskets and tins. I'm not happy with the tins because I can't see in them so I either need to label them or replace them with see through plastic.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Just about got my first knitting look blanket done.
Finished a red shawl my pattern








Had fun with that one, me trying to crochet, Strawberry on my lap. Also on the shawl.
Just 3 skeins of yarn. Start to finish about 3 days.
Think this is what I am making for Christmas.


----------



## lolart

*Ann-NWIowa* I know what you mean I had one with a zipper too. 
I did find a store bought one a couple of years back that is a reg. tie one 
that is soft and fuzzy even after so many washings. I am sure though making one 
yoursefl will be great. Do you have a pattern for one? I would love to know 
which pattern you found.

*MoBookworm1957 * I am excited for you !!! I have enjoyed seeing the 
progress so far. I like the shawl, It sure look warm too.


----------



## Ann-NWIowa

lolart - I cut the robe from Simplicity 2482. Other than the bulky fabric I think it will be an easy sew. The nightgown is Butterick 6838 and the walker bags Simplicity 2300. 

I have the nightgown half done. 

The walker bags were an easy sew except for the straps. Pattern calls for turning them which I cannot do with my arthritis. On the two I've completed I pressed under the seam allowances and top stitched them. It was a pain and not the neatest job. I got the idea yesterday to buy a roll of strapping (don't know what its called -- heavy woven and usually tan) instead of sewing straps. I think I have enough on hand for one bag to give it a try.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

I do believe that I have foxes, monkeys and sloths in my future.
Baby quilt for first grandchild.
Going ahead and making youngest son baby quilt too.
Trying to plan ahead.
Bibs,burp cloths,


----------



## lolart

*Ann-NWIowa* Thank you for the pattern infos I save then to check on them next time I go to the store. 

*MoBookworn * I hope you will show the to us idea are always :nanner: wanted

*I *have a Great Grand Son on the way this spring. 
I mead to get busy too.


----------



## Ann-NWIowa

I finished my nightgown this a.m. and immediately started on the UFO fleece jacket that I cut out so long ago I don't remember -- at least 5 or 6 years. 

Since I'm reviving my sewing skills, I'm taking each project slowly and following the pattern instructions exactly. So far so good.


----------



## lolart

*Ann-NWIowa*

If you can will you show a picture of the patterns
as it may be a while before I can get to the fabric store


----------



## Ann-NWIowa

Sorry, I don't have the means to show pictures. I believe you can go to the Simplicity website and view them. I haven't tried that, but have seen other people mention doing so on their blogs.


----------



## frogmammy

There's a site, sewing.patternreview.com/ that would likely show you the pattern and what people who made that item think of it. Really a handy site!

Mon


----------



## lolart

Ann-NWIowa and frogmammy thanks for the info :huh: I don't know why I didn't think about that  
I appreciate you all as there is always someone to help out. :nanner:


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Baby Creamer baby blanket.







working with loom


----------



## lolart

MoBookworm1957 The blanket is so pretty and it looks so soft as well. 

As for me I am still working on the doll refurbishing.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

lolart,
It's very soft.


----------



## Gretchen Ann

That is a very pretty baby blanket.

January and February have been busy months. I've been sewing some charity quilt tops to be knotted into comforters. I don't do the knotting, I just pass them on.

The pattern for the one with the white stars can be found here. The purple starred one is a design I came up with.


----------



## Ann-NWIowa

Have my fleece jacket about half done. Had to stop until I got to town to buy interfacing and haven't gotten back to it. Used 40% off coupon at Hobby Lobby for the interfacing and have it cut out so just need to get back to sewing. I was worried about how my sewing machine would handle the fleece and it loves it! Its actually sewing better than it does on plain cotton. Next project will be sewing my fleece robe not that I know the machine is happy with fleece.

I'm still working on altering my blouse pattern. I have the back done ready for first try, but need to figure out forward shoulder and small bust adjustments for front.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Been working on Project Linus blankets. Finished car seat blanket for my grandchild. Worked on Strawberry's harness, did some repairs on it. Started on great nephew's twin bed have plenty of time. He's still in crib. Also making his birth certificate ,just have to get it framed. Working on half finished projects.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Finished pastel baby crib blanket,2 Marvel Comic Burp Cloths


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Great nephew quilt in progress, some blocks glow in dark


----------



## Ann-NWIowa

I finished my flannel nightgown and a ufo fleece jacket that had been shoved in a drawer for at least 5 years (probably more like 10!). It turned out okay despite a couple issues the most major being I couldn't top stitch it. The fabric was a heavy fleece and by the time the garment was assembled my machine could not handle top stitching all the layers. I hand tacked the facings in place and think it looks okay although top stitching obviously would have improved it. 

I just started a robe out of chenille which is a huge mess to work with i.e. fuzz everywhere. Currently I'm zigzagging around each piece hoping to reduce the amount of fuzz. Also brought the hand vac into the sewing room so I can vacuum myself and my sewing area every time I get up. Its lovely soft fabric, but I will NEVER sew anything with it again.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Got two more orders in to repair quilts. They arrived Saturday morning with the mail. Received order to do custom bedding from old customer. She'll have to send pictures of what she wants. Her text and phone calls made no sense at all. Still trying to finish Prince charming outfit for little boy with Downs Syndrome. Made his sister generic princess . Using lots of same colors from her dress into his best, ruffled shirt, breeches complete with jacket. He's a squirmer, so jacket fitting is a tussle. Dress up clothes or Halloween costume I figure.


----------



## lolart

*Ann-NWIowa* I hope you can show some pictures of your gown and jacket
I know I am nowhere close to a great sewer, real messy at times but I do
love to keep trying.

*MoBookworm1957* 
Are the quilts you are repairing vintage ones? 

*I* am working on a crib quilt for my great grand son which will be born in June.
Their theme is Elephants, (blue and gray) I will try to get a picture posted when
I am finished.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

No ma'am,
Not vintage quilt this time.
I do have one vintage quilt to repair, but till after Christmas..
For everything I sew for first grandchild, I make for Charity donations too.
So have started putting together baby layettes: receiving blanket,bib, outfit gender neutral,hat, mittens,burb cloths. Will place in bag and donate to charity.


----------



## Ann-NWIowa

Sorry I don't have a camera to post pictures. Maybe I can get my dd to do it for me next time she's here. I'm still working on the housecoat. Have the zipper pinned in but decided I need to hand baste before trying to sew it. With my hands that's a huge issue so I haven't started basting yet. I've been working outside so my hands are pretty much not able to hold a needle. I hope to get it done soon.


----------



## lolart

*MoBookworm1957* The baby layettes will be such a joy to all the new Mothers. I am sure they will be well appreciated.

*Ann-NWIowa *Sorry to hear you are having trouble with your hands. It sure makes us aggravated when we have something that stop us from getting something done.

As for myself I have finished the baby quilt and will be starting to quilt another one I started last year.







This is before I washed it to get the chalk line out. I am not real good at perfection but I love it still.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

lolart said:


> *MoBookworm1957* The baby layettes will be such a joy to all the new Mothers. I am sure they will be well appreciated.
> 
> *Ann-NWIowa *Sorry to hear you are having trouble with your hands. It sure makes us aggravated when we have something that stop us from getting something done.
> 
> As for myself I have finished the baby quilt and will be starting to quilt another one I started last year.
> View attachment 59909
> 
> This is before I washed it to get the chalk line out. I am not real good at perfection but I love it still.


And it helps me destash fabric. This is my year to use it, finish it, or get rid of it.
This is helping greatly.
Already emptied two small metal (1930's 1940's ) cabinets with nothing in them but fabric scraps.


----------



## tjlmama

just finished my "to be mended" pile and now I'm finishing up an apron for myself


----------



## feedbunns

MakeLemonade said:


> lolart I can share a work in progress pic. I got the 2nd layer of lace! I have one more layer and then I'll get the skirt put together. It will be worn under other skirts to give an extra layer and look nice with lace. LOL I'll share photos of me wearing it when I get it finished.
> 
> To share pics see at the bottom of the quick reply where it says 'Manage Attachments'? You click that and upload the photos directly from your computer or phone or tablet


Nice, I thought that I was the only person who makes my own slips. But yours is nicer than mine!


----------



## feedbunns

I am working on some Fair Isle knitting making a pair of mittens that matches the tam. And making a quilt for my daughter. The picture is of the quilt blocks with the sashing on them. But they are not quilted or put together yet. I quilt each block and then sew them together.
I have 3 blocks quilteded. I am sad this week because I have so much work to do that I will not have much time to quilt or knit. But there is always next week.!


----------



## Ann-NWIowa

Finally got the long zipper basted into the housecoat. Need to find time to stitch it in, do the collar and the hems then its done. 

Started sewing another walker bag. I'm really wanting to find a simpler pattern for the walker bags as Simplicity 2300 is way more time consuming than I anticipated. Even the cutting out is not easy and so many pieces. Hobby Lobby had Simplicity patterns for 99¢ this week so I got 2822 which looks to be much easier. My mom called and asked me to bring a walker for her when I go down next week so I'm going to try to finish the bag I started for her.


----------



## Jlynnp

I have a quilt here to repair, it was made by my Grandmother over 70 years ago, the edge is totally shot. It is frayed and I think I will end up having to replace it, I am going to try to find some vintage fabric that will come close to what is already there. I will machine sew it however instead of hand sewing it like the rest of the quilt, then hand quilt it.


----------



## Ann-NWIowa

I finished the housecoat. Boy do I hate that fabric. I did a less than stellar job on it, but its done and wearable. Plus its a housecoat so who besides me is likely to see it??? 

Sewed the muslin for the blouse I'm trying to fit. The fit across the back is good but the armholes gape. Front fits to waist then is too tight. I'm going to have to redraft, recut and try again. Surprisingly enough the front neckline and bust are a good fit. I am so much a novice at fitting which is surprising considering the number of years I've sewn. I don't know if my body used to be a standard size or if I just wore things whether or not they fit.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Working on Quilt Block Swaps here on HT.
Floral, Fruits and Vegetables-9 patches quilt blocks 12.5 finished sized.
Crocheting Project Linus still got 3 to put together, Granny Squares.
Sewing coverlets for Project Linus too.


----------



## Ann-NWIowa

I'm still working on the walker bag and HATE the pattern. I bought a different pattern at the 99¢ sale and it has 4 pieces instead of 12. That's right 12 pieces for a walker bag and that's not counting the bias tape or zipper. I'm so over that pattern! In fact, if I didn't deplore waste, I'd toss the whole project pattern and all into the trash.

I haven't sewn knits for probably 20 years and want to get back to that. I was in Walmart a couple weeks ago and they had $1 a yard fabric in a bin so, of course, I had to look. I found a very nice knit in dark gray and bought 3 yards. I can afford to experiment at that price. For the knit fabric I bought McCall's M6964 last time Hobby Lobby had $1.99 sale on McCall's. I also bought a top in a thrift store in 2X size for the fabric. Its a rayon and very nice fabric so again good fabric to experiment with and plenty to make a size 14. Cost zero -- I bought at a bag sale $5 per bag. When I washed the 13 garments, I found a $5 bill in the bottom of the dryer so total cost to me 35¢ tax. 

I bought two dress patterns at the 99¢ sale that I've cut out -- the patterns not the fabric! Both look like they will be easy sews although one I will want to alter the neckline. I'm not into low necklines. Simplicity 8231 and 8384. I'm hoping I have enough fabric in my stash for these although I'm not sure I will unless I shorten the skirts quite a bit. I'm not into above the knee dresses.


----------



## Gretchen Ann

In April I pieced 3 crib quilts. I finally got them quilted this month. They are all from the same pattern which is available in the Jan/Feb 2013 issue of Quiltmaker magazine. The pattern is called _Go Baby! _I quilted each quilt differently on my sewing machine - straight line, spiral & wavy line. I also sewed the binding with my sewing machine. No hand work at all!


----------



## DW

I like that pattern...it would make a good center for a larger quilt, too.


----------



## Belfrybat

Lovely quilts. The spiral/ circle quilting is quite striking. What kind of machine did you use?


----------



## Gretchen Ann

The straight line quilting and the spiral quilting were done with my Elna Excellence 720. The wavy line quilting was quilted on a Baby lock Melody. I'm able to make the curve longer on the Baby lock. I can't do that with the Elna.


----------



## Ann-NWIowa

Started a string quilt to use up some of my sewing and quilting remnants. Doing 6" square blocks so its going to take quite a lot to make the quilt. I think I've finished around 30 squares so far and haven't make much of a dent in the remnants.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Ann-NWIowa said:


> Started a string quilt to use up some of my sewing and quilting remnants. Doing 6" square blocks so its going to take quite a lot to make the quilt. I think I've finished around 30 squares so far and haven't make much of a dent in the remnants.


You out to join in quilt block swaps on HT. We would love to have you.


----------



## housewife

Everything looks wonderful. I've been trying to rearrange my sewing room had to take it apart to get the stuff stored in the corner. Good excuse to go through a few things. 

I have made a few hats for a friend going through cancer. She got the all clear and is getting hair again. I have also been making critter towels. I have finished 7 ducks and am now making a dinosaur for my grandson. The dinosaur has spikes up the back more fiddlily than I wanted but his father had the same one as a kid so it will amuse both.

This group of ducks was for a friend who had a 2 year old girl and twin girls on the way. All the eyes are different so that they can be told apart... no sure if that was a good idea or not.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Making Christmas.
Grand daughter Estelle getting outfit from Granny J.
And a couple of blankets.
Her big sister is getting her first quilt. Beach Babies
Haven't quite figured out how she's a surfer girl in Missouri.
Daughter in law is getting a pink,lavender,purple shawl that I am crocheting.
Both sons are getting Scrappy Quilts Queen size.
Everybody else in family is getting table runner, mug rugs maybe place mats or combination of the three.


----------



## danil54grl

I have only made one baby quilt in my life and that was for my granddaughter. . . now since she has graduated to a big girl bed, her momma asked if I would make another. So since Joann's had $3 off all their quilting fabric and I had some gift cards from Christmas and my birthday I went shopping today. It honestly takes me forever to pick out fabrics. When I first got twenty to start lick ng there was a couple ladies coming thru grabbing what they liked. . . 2 hours later, they came back into the section saying your still here! . ..uugg yeah lol  They seemed impressed on what I chose so just crossing my fingers. I will not actually start this until after fall garden is put in, but hunny has a doctor visit next week that will be over four hours cause we need to stick around for lab results and will be working on a blanket that I started crocheting but needed more yarn, which was the reason I needed to go to Joann's. Got to get priorities done first then can do fun stuff. Although first quilt drove me crazy till I got the hang of things. Exact measurements are my friend now!! Best tools ever got was that thing with lines and a quilting wheel.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Ann-NWIowa said:


> Started a string quilt to use up some of my sewing and quilting remnants. Doing 6" square blocks so its going to take quite a lot to make the quilt. I think I've finished around 30 squares so far and haven't make much of a dent in the remnants.


Been there and still there done that.
Making library wall hanging to be donated to the local library.
Using the selvage end where all the writing, circles, squares are.
Making those into bookbinding of the books on the shelves.
This wall hanging will hang in library for 90 days.
their's to keep.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Quilt blocks for Red,White,Blue, and What Summer Means to Me Blocks for Summer Swap on here at Homesteading Today.
Making Christmas presents, 2 queen size quilts for sons, baby quilts for grand daughter Wild Animals peeking out tree,monkey,sloths,fox underneath also a prickly hedgehog, catapillar on leaf.
Beach Babes for for grand daughters big sister.
3 crocheted shawls-one for oldest son's baby mom in teals, second for daughter in law in pinks, purples,third in oranges,blues for the oldest grand daughter(grand daughters big sister,).


----------



## Ann-NWIowa

I cut out a walker bag from Simplicity 2822 view B and a blouse (repurposed fabric) from Simplicity 8061 view C. This walker bag has 3 pattern pieces. It calls for a lining, but I'm using quilted fabric so don't believe I'll line it. I want to finish the rest of the string quilt squares before I switch back to sewing clothing. 

When I was going through boxes of fabric I bought at an auction a couple years ago looking for sashing fabric for the string quilt, I found several pieces that are for clothing. So I have a lovely blue chambray for Simplicity 8384 and fabrics for McCall's M6927 and another Simplicity 8061. Also found a knit for McCall's M6964 in my regular stash. Everything is stacked on a corner of the dining room table waiting for the table to be cleared so I can start cutting. I have a leak under the kitchen sink so everything from under the sink is piled on the table along with the new faucet awaiting installation. I also found two pieces of rayon that would be perfect for dresses, but I seldom wear dresses. I kept the fabric out and am going to give some thought to how I can use it.

I have an 18 x 24 cutting matt, but am thinking of buying a larger matt from Hobby Lobby. The matt I have is fine for most purposes, but for cutting out clothing the larger matt would be nice. I could get it half price this week so around $15. The only thing stopping me is where/how to store it. Any ideas? I already have the space under my beds full of storage boxes.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Ann-NWIowa said:


> I cut out a walker bag from Simplicity 2822 view B and a blouse (repurposed fabric) from Simplicity 8061 view C. This walker bag has 3 pattern pieces. It calls for a lining, but I'm using quilted fabric so don't believe I'll line it. I want to finish the rest of the string quilt squares before I switch back to sewing clothing.
> 
> When I was going through boxes of fabric I bought at an auction a couple years ago looking for sashing fabric for the string quilt, I found several pieces that are for clothing. So I have a lovely blue chambray for Simplicity 8384 and fabrics for McCall's M6927 and another Simplicity 8061. Also found a knit for McCall's M6964 in my regular stash. Everything is stacked on a corner of the dining room table waiting for the table to be cleared so I can start cutting. I have a leak under the kitchen sink so everything from under the sink is piled on the table along with the new faucet awaiting installation. I also found two pieces of rayon that would be perfect for dresses, but I seldom wear dresses. I kept the fabric out and am going to give some thought to how I can use it.
> 
> I have an 18 x 24 cutting matt, but am thinking of buying a larger matt from Hobby Lobby. The matt I have is fine for most purposes, but for cutting out clothing the larger matt would be nice. I could get it half price this week so around $15. The only thing stopping me is where/how to store it. Any ideas? I already have the space under my beds full of storage boxes.


I hang mine on the wall, hung with a push pin.


----------



## Jlynnp

I like that walker bag pattern, I have the other one and it is to complicated. I will be using a walker for a few months after back surgery and can sure use it.


----------



## Ann-NWIowa

Last week I found the perfect fabric for McCall's M7237 on sale for $2 per yard. I got it cut out today. I think I will cut out the rest of the projects (mentioned in 8/6 post above) before I start sewing anything. Get the it all cutout and off the dining room table so I can actually use it for dining again!


----------



## Ann-NWIowa

Decided to use the rayon fabric for a kimono McCall's 7362 which I cut out. Needed to buy fabric for the trim and found it on sale for $3 a yard at Hobby Lobby. Amazing that the only fabric that would work was on sale! All I have left to cut out is the chambray dress then I'll start sewing. Well, I will after I clean the sewing machine and change the needle.


----------



## housewife

Finally got my grandson's towel done. I'm also making hats again. If I keep being asked to make hats I will have to get myself a pressing ham. The sleeve roll is just not cutting it. Really not happy with how the blue one turned out. May try a different pattern.


----------



## Ann-NWIowa

Finally finished cutting out all my projects yesterday. I do have one more piece of fabric that I'd like to cut out but its faded on the fold. I'm attempting to fold it so I don't need to use the fold area and if I can work it out I'll cut another Simplicity 8061 view C. Its a busy time with garden, canning and appointments so I haven't done any sewing lately. Two days a week I'm going to physical therapy plus doing therapy exercises at home seems to take a lot of time. I'm looking forward to finishing up the garden and getting back to sewing. 

Christmas stockings might be a good idea for Christmas 2018. I'll have to watch for Christmas fabric sales after the holidays this year.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Making Christmas gifts.
Pineapple quilts for Grand daughters
Using scraps for that. Ought to use up 2 scrap baskets for those.
! Crazy Quilt, crocheting 3 shawls; 2 in mixed pinks,purples,violets.
1 in Teals


----------



## COSunflower

Dani54grl - I can't stand long enough on my legs (due to a muscle disease) to pick out fabric and wait for it to be cut so I go online to JoAnns and pick it out and then they will cut it and have it up front for me to pick up at no extra charge! You can get really good online prices on their website too! Usually they will have it cut and ready the same day as you order (unless you order at night). You can order anything from them and if it is in stock, do the same thing. If it isn't in stock they will send it and you can pick it up free of charge at the store when it comes.


----------



## danil54grl

COSunflower said:


> Dani54grl - I can't stand long enough on my legs (due to a muscle disease) to pick out fabric and wait for it to be cut so I go online to JoAnns and pick it out and then they will cut it and have it up front for me to pick up at no extra charge! You can get really good online prices on their website too! Usually they will have it cut and ready the same day as you order (unless you order at night). You can order anything from them and if it is in stock, do the same thing. If it isn't in stock they will send it and you can pick it up free of charge at the store when it comes.


Thanks for the tip! Maybe when I get more comfortable with picking out fabric combination I'll try that, but for now I have to put them all together side by side, then pull and put back as I find better combinations. Hopefully it won't take me as long next go around


----------



## COSunflower

That's one thing I like about ordering fabric from JoAnn's - in the check out cart it shows what the fabric looks like along with the order and you can REMOVE that item if you decide you don't want it. After I get all the fabrics that I like into my cart I go and look at them again since they are side by side in my cart and then decide which ones go best together and remove the others!!! I am not good with color combinations either. LOL!!!


----------



## danil54grl

In the pre planning stage right now. Found out next grand baby will be a girl so thinking about doing the next quilt with the Gentleman's fancy block pattern. Wanted a little flair and not so plain. It doesn't look too difficult though which is what I need. I love the website at www.quilterscache.com. They have a lot of free patterns but also show some made blocks and some quilts made too. It amazes me that even using the same pattern how different you can make each look just by swapping out lights for darks or even using the same color instead of another, putting them next to each other or framing with a boarder, etc. So many possibilities! Yeah, this is diffenately a new passion.


----------



## Ann-NWIowa

I want a pair of fleecy pj lounging pants to wear on the now chilly evenings. I priced fabric and decided not to buy as I'm really short on funds at present. Then as I was walking down the aisle I saw a bin of fleece throws priced $2.50 each or $5..00 for two. I bought two and will use those to make my pants. I haven't laid the pattern out on the fabric yet so I don't know if I'll get one or two pair. Even if I get just one pair for $5 that is a bargain. I already have a pattern. I'm thinking of cutting a large even tho I'm a medium as I want the pants to be extra comfy.


----------



## dmm1976

Even though I haven't finished my valance project, I bought fabric for my next. A tree skirt. 

I'm going to use this pattern 
http://www.rebeccamaedesigns.com/homesweethome/trip-around-the-tree-skirt/

Anyone else doing some Christmas decor? I'd also like to do stockings.


----------



## dmm1976

Fabric . I bought the 97¢ fat 1/4s. They seemed pretty coordinated and if I change my mind it's not too much to go buy something else.


----------



## danil54grl

That looks like a really cute project! I have been wanting to do both stockings and a tree skirt. Maybe one day.


----------



## dmm1976

1 block done


----------



## dmm1976

D


Ann-NWIowa said:


> I want a pair of fleecy pj lounging pants to wear on the now chilly evenings. I priced fabric and decided not to buy as I'm really short on funds at present. Then as I was walking down the aisle I saw a bin of fleece throws priced $2.50 each or $5..00 for two. I bought two and will use those to make my pants. I haven't laid the pattern out on the fabric yet so I don't know if I'll get one or two pair. Even if I get just one pair for $5 that is a bargain. I already have a pattern. I'm thinking of cutting a large even tho I'm a medium as I want the pants to be extra comfy.


Did you make you pj pants yet? I'd love to make matching pj pants for my family.


----------



## danil54grl

Baby girl is getting a kitchen play set for Christmas so my gifts and next project will be an apron and mitt/pot holders with some leftover fabric I have. Was looking at some pictures online and have seen some really cute ones out there with pockets and ric rac boarders.


----------



## dmm1976

3 done!1 to go!


----------



## Forcast

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=1982104882000987&id=100006044835418


----------



## dmm1976

Forcast said:


> https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=1982104882000987&id=100006044835418


I need a summary. Wouldn't let me view unless I had a FB account.


----------



## Forcast

Sorry dont know how to post picture s.


----------



## dmm1976

Forcast said:


> Sorry dont know how to post picture s.


In my browser ( chrome, mobile) if you look under "post reply" there is a button that says upload file. You click that them choose the pic you want to upload..


----------



## dmm1976

Forcast said:


> Sorry dont know how to post picture s.


In my browser ( chrome, mobile) if you look under "post reply" there is a button that says upload file. You click that them choose the pic you want to upload..


----------



## lolart

I did finish a quilt for Christmas for my sister in law before had my surgery. So right now I am not doing anything right now.
I still have some Christmas ornaments in the works.


----------



## Belfrybat

I just finished two tablerunners and am now working on spiral scarves and neck gaiters to be given out Christmas Day to the homeless.


----------



## Belfrybat

Dmm -- I really like your trip around the world tree skirt. It's hard to believe you are a beginner quilter!


----------



## Forcast

Thanks I figured out how to post photos!


----------



## dmm1976

Love those!


----------



## FoxInTheHenhouse

I really want to learn how to quilt. I usually do embroidery and clay sculpting. Recently I've been trying to learn to knit.


----------



## Belfrybat

Forecast -- I love that black-white-grey runner. The blue is classy (and my favourite colour) but that other one is stunning. I do so wish you would join the quilt block swap. Although sign ups have ended, we can squeeze you in!


----------



## Belfrybat

Fox -- if you have a sewing machine, there are several of us who can help you learn. Dmm has just started and see how well she is doing!


----------



## Forcast

Baby quilts I'm working on.


----------



## dmm1976

FoxInTheHenhouse said:


> I really want to learn how to quilt. I usually do embroidery and clay sculpting. Recently I've been trying to learn to knit.


I've taught myself knit, crochet and now quilting. Eventually I will take a stand at sewing garments. 

YouTube is my best friend.


----------



## dmm1976

And the ladies here on HT !!! This board is amazing


----------



## dmm1976

And now I'm triple posting to show you my finished , sort of, tree skirt!!!!!

I still need to get the backing fabric and figure out some boarder or something....and then the quilting. 

I don't even know what to do about that.


----------



## danil54grl

I love the grey tone. . . just beautiful. They are both very nice. 


Forcast said:


> Thanks I figured out how to post photos!


----------



## danil54grl

I just finished an apron for grand daughter with matching potholder and mitt. I didn't have a pattern or instructions, just improvised. If I had one, it probably would have saved me a lot of time ripping out and doing it differently. . . My sewing is normally piecing a few quilt tops and making straight line curtains so this was a challenge.


----------



## danil54grl

We were supposed to have stopped by Joann's today so I could get some bias tape to go around, but hunny's phone ran out of juice to get the coupon, so skipped that stop. Came home found contrasting fabric and came up with my own. Thank goodness I had some tan here to use as a guide.


----------



## dmm1976

danil54grl said:


> I just finished an apron for grand daughter with matching potholder and mitt. I didn't have a pattern or instructions, just improvised. If I had one, it probably would have saved me a lot of time ripping out and doing it differently. . . My sewing is normally piecing a few quilt tops and making straight line curtains so this was a challenge.
> View attachment 63395
> View attachment 63396


This is so adorable!!!


----------



## dmm1976

I'm lost . I bought the fabric I want as the back of the tree skirt. I don't have the stuff that goes in between the top and bottom. Can I substitute anything? Does it have to be there?

Also I need to make this a bit larger. I have a ton of fabric leftover so that's not an issue but anyone have suggestions? Can I do a strip of the back fabric, a Scrappy border like romys friendship quilt and then another strip of the back fabric . Or do I just fold the back fabric over the top and sew.

I'm confused!

Here's the back fabric. It's green with gold polka dots. With a bit of the top for reference I guess.


----------



## COSunflower

I would just fold the back fabric over the top and sew. You don't HAVE to put anything between the two layers as it is not something providing warmth. Its mainly for looks.


----------



## COSunflower

Another thing you can do is sew the front and back piece right sides together. Leaving an opening about 6-8 inches for turning right side out and then top stitching around the edges. Easy and fast.


----------



## COSunflower

Forcast, your work is bbeautiful - you should join our swaps!!!


----------



## dmm1976

COSunflower said:


> Another thing you can do is sew the front and back piece right sides together. Leaving an opening about 6-8 inches for turning right side out and then top stitching around the edges. Easy and fast.


Oh Em Gee



Thank you. You just made my day because actually quilting was giving me anxiety.
This will work .


----------



## COSunflower

Ive done lots of placemats and table runners this way too!!!


----------



## Gretchen Ann

I just finished a small wallhanging as a gift for my brother and his wife. Their 50th anniversary is on November 30th. Where has the time gone? I remember their wedding so vividly even though I was in the 8th grade!








This was a kit from Yoder Dept store from their 2014 row by row experience.


----------



## danil54grl

They will love it Gretchen! 


Gretchen Ann said:


> I just finished a small wallhanging as a gift for my brother and his wife. Their 50th anniversary is on November 30th. Where has the time gone? I remember their wedding so vividly even though I was in the 8th grade!
> View attachment 63445
> 
> This was a kit from Yoder Dept store from their 2014 row by row experience.


----------



## Forcast

Im in between surgeries. Maybe when i get this next one over I'll be able to join. It's been along time since i quilted. My mom and i always tag teamed. With her pasding it was real hard for me to get back into quilting. Got the frenzy pattern. Made a try it quick one. Its a little wonkie. But it was fun. Played heck with my dyslexia.!


COSunflower said:


> Forcast, your work is bbeautiful - you should join our swaps!!![/Q


----------



## Forcast




----------



## dmm1976

Well, my tree skirt will not fit the tree. 


Turns out the pattern I used is more for a fake tree. 


I realized this as i was pouring water into the extremely large base of our real trees stand yesterday.


----------



## COSunflower

Will it fit around the green base part? Even that much would dress it up. You could put a plain red tree skirt on first and then your handmade pretty one around the base part. That would look really nice!!! You have a BEAUTIFUL living room!!!


----------



## MoBookworm1957

COSunflower said:


> Another thing you can do is sew the front and back piece right sides together. Leaving an opening about 6-8 inches for turning right side out and then top stitching around the edges. Easy and fast.


This is the method I use.


----------



## Forcast




----------



## MoBookworm1957

Could you use it as table topper?
Or a collar to a blouse, turtle neck sweater either for yourself or daughter?
Think outside the box. lol...


----------



## dmm1976

I'll probably go with sunflowers idea. But I'm still going to make it bigger so it will cover the green stand and come out a little over the red blanket I have under it now. 

I'm going with the flow and just working with what I have. No stress.


----------



## dmm1976

I branched out!! The only problem I had was attaching the gathered skirt. And when trying to adjust the stitch length I realized something isn't quite right with the lever. It was super hard to push all the way down and made a terrible thunk. I thought I broke it but it's seems to be working ok. 

I tried to zig zag and I don't know if it's supposed to make the knocking sound it did but it was so worrisome I skipped that part so I'm sure eventually it will be a freyed mess. Lol. 

I'm coming to the conclusion I may need a newer sewing machine. I also need to take it in and just have it looked over. I'm just afraid of being scammed into replacing stuff it doesn't need because I'm a noob.


----------



## Forcast

I love Barbie clothes. When I was little the lady across the street made Barbie clothes. It was so much fun when she let us girls look at her outfits. I think she sold them but i never was able to get any.


----------



## Forcast

Hay branching out is what happens. I spent 8 hours trying to do a bargelo table runner. I was not happy with it at all. Branch out move on.


----------



## COSunflower

Forcast - Thank you for letting us know about Nancy Zieman!!! How sad!!! I watch her every Saturday on TV here!!! She was such a wonderful and patient sewing teacher. My mom and grandma loved her too. 

Barbie clothes! My grandma was always sewing ME, my baby dolls and my Barbies clothes!!! And crocheting intricate ones with tiny crochet thread. I still have some of the last ones that she made before she past away. She had a little pink plastic garbage can beside her chair that she kept her Barbies in. She always said that she wasn't happy unless she got to "play" with her Barbies every day!!! LOL!!!


----------



## COSunflower

DMM - I saw on JoAnn's website last night that JoAnn's has a nice Singer machine for only $79!!!! I bought a Singer Talent for my granddaughter a year ago there for the same price. Singer had a sale and then we had some coupons from JoAnn's that we used with it.


----------



## DW

Thanks for that post on Nancy Zieman...I never heard a word about it on TV. Yesterday there was a marathon showing of her shows...I'm guessing that was the reason. I read her biography a while back that was very interesting.


----------



## Belfrybat

Wow! I'm just catching up on this thread. Dmm -- way to go on both the tree skirt and the Barbie dress. You are rocking this sewing/ quilting thing! As to the tree skirt -- I don't know how large yours ended up, but you could cut out a larger hole so it covers the tree stand about half-way up. If it is too small around, then put it on top of a solid piece of fabric as a topper to the fabric. Does that make sense? Also, if you can afford it, buy a cheap new machine. Getting yours fixed is probably going to cost upwards of $50.00, probably more. You can get a new one on sale for under a $100.00. If you decide to get yours fixed, most repair shops won't do more than necessary as their reputations are on the line. The shop I use has been in business since 1953 -- they wouldn't have lasted that long if they ripped people off. 

Gretchen, Forcast, and Dani -- I'm so impressed with all of your creations. Way to go.

I've been working on a kit I purchased from Connecting Threads. I now need to figure out how I want to quilt it. This is small -- only about 22" square, and making those tiny flying geese was way out of my comfort zone. I'm going to lose three points, but it is for me, so I'm not taking it apart to fix them. I cut out another one this morning and instead of flying geese I'm going to use a larger square of a sparkly blue/white snowflake fabric in the corners.


----------



## dmm1976

I'm kind of emotionally attached to my sewing machine so I'd like to get it fixed up if it needs it. 

But I do want a newer one so I don't ruin my old lady.


----------



## dmm1976

Also.i love love love that block. It could be framed just like that. So pretty! I hope I can get the knack of putting fabrics together. Everything I've bought so far is pre-color coordinated.


----------



## COSunflower

Belfrybat - I just LOVE your wall hanging!!! It is beautiful!!! The colors and theme just make it looks so relaxing and calm....Great job!!!


----------



## Forcast

DW said:


> Thanks for that post on Nancy Zieman...I never heard a word about it on TV. Yesterday there was a marathon showing of her shows...I'm guessing that was the reason. I read her biography a while back that was very interesting.


I was searching for how to and the site popped up. Sad


----------



## Forcast

Here is my just move on.


----------



## COSunflower

That is BEAUTIFUL Forcast!!!


----------



## Forcast

Never paid $10 a yard before! Made me nervous cutting. This pattern might just cause an addiction.I know someone answered this question but i cant find the post. Where do you get the border prints? Etsy is where i got this blue print. But a good many sell by 1/2 yard or too expensive for me.


----------



## Forcast

COSunflower said:


> That is BEAUTIFUL Forcast!!!


The color are what my 20 something helper asked for. The bargello didnt come out as I intended. But what the heck i finished it anyway.


----------



## Forcast

dmm1976 said:


> I'm kind of emotionally attached to my sewing machine so I'd like to get it fixed up if it needs it.
> 
> But I do want a newer one so I don't ruin my old lady.


Try oiling and cleaning your machine.


----------



## COSunflower

Forcast, the blues are gorgeous!!!


----------



## Forcast




----------



## Forcast

COSunflower said:


> Forcast, the blues are gorgeous!!!


Ya that fabric is pretty. Expensive for me $10 plus $2 something shipping from a seller on etsy. Need to find a cheaper place.


----------



## Forcast

Forcast said:


> Try oiling and cleaning your machine.


Im still using my first machine 26 years old and still use my grandmothers singer.


----------



## Goats Galore

Just wanted to share this "feel good" experience with all of you sewers. My neighbor lost his wife to cancer quite a while ago. He recently cleaned out her crafts closet and found bits and pieces of lots of things...like a couple of quilt tops and about 100 crocheted squares (different sizes and patterns). He had no use for them and no one else in his family wanted them or knew what to do with them, so he left bags on my doorstep with a note to enjoy. Enjoy I did...jumped right in and finished the quilts, then assembled 4 beautiful afghans by putting together varied colors and sizes of squares. All turned out beautiful. I packed everything up and delivered them to his doorstep with a note saying I thought family members would be touched by a Christmas gift from her. Her granddaughter came over with tears in her eyes to say thank you. Our skills can be used in many ways and touch hearts we don't even know. Enjoy.


----------



## Forcast

Oh my what a wonderful gift!


----------



## dmm1976

That was such a wonderful thing to do. Xoxo


----------



## danil54grl

Goats Galore, that is such a beautiful thing you did for that family. They will forever cherish those gifts!


----------



## COSunflower

Goats Galore, that is the most beautiful story Ive heard in a long time!!!! You have definitely earned some brownie points in Heaven!!!


----------



## romysbaskets

I made a couple bags. One for groceries and a purse from an upholstery scrap.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Today was my day off from watching Estelle.
She's cutting 4 bottom teeth at a time.
She's kinda cranky right now.
So today, I worked on absolutely nothing.
Read a book, worked a puzzle, can see the top of freezer, top of tabletop.


----------



## Forcast

Look into butter yellow amber teething pain necklace or anklets
https://www.etsy.com/listing/556177...bDtGWBp3u2opDY4U71jRqfoWCGF_rjg8aAj3UEALw_wcB


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Forcast said:


> Look into butter yellow amber teething pain necklace or anklets


Thank you for the advice
Was thinking of whiskey for Granny.
Those darn teeth come up then go back down.


----------



## Forcast

You need to look for lightest color Baltic amber. The butter yellow natural or unpolished has the most mojoe. Inhave been using an adult set for neck and arm pain. It helped me right away.like 15 minuteses
This site has the different color amber and the strength. and why it works
https://hazelaid.com/ i ordered for gbaby from hazelaid.


----------



## COSunflower

Forcast, one of my daughter in laws has used those amber necklaces on her last 3 kids kids and they really do seem to work! I was skeptical at first but I am a believer now!!!!


----------



## Forcast

COSunflower said:


> Forcast, one of my daughter in laws has used those amber necklaces on her last 3 kids kids and they really do seem to work! I was skeptical at first but I am a believer now!!!!


Me too! I bought my first one in a dark color then found a strength chart sent the dark one back got butter huge difference.


----------



## Forcast

Two problems
First I left a pin sandwich ed in a table runner and its machine quilted. How do I get the pin out?
Next I used an X stitch on my machine and on the bag I have very tiny WHITE threads popping up. Top stitche in red back hot pink. Where is the white thread coming from? It will pull out with tweezers.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Pineapple blocks in two sizes for Christmas quilts.


----------



## housewife

Wow everyone's posts are lovely. I haven't been doing anything but mending boring boring mending...

I was really sad to see the post of Nancy Zieman's death. The critter towels were from her show. A long with many other things I have made over the years.


----------



## Ann-NWIowa

I had read a short while ago that this would be Nancy Zieman's last season as she had terminal cancer. I've watched her show forever and have learned so much from her. I also have several of her books and plan to purchase a couple more.

I haven't cut out the lounge pants from the fleece throws yet. I have IBS and it has really been kicking me to the curb the last six weeks. Its hard to concentrate on anything when you constantly have to stop for a quick trip down the hall. 

I have a dress, a bag, 2 tops and a kimono jacket cut out, a quilt mostly pieced that I want to make larger and have the blocks sewn but not added, blocks pieced for another quilt that needs put together, living room curtains cut out and side hems in (need headings and bottom hems) but basically have done no sewing except curtains and mending for six weeks. Its interesting that I completed all of my UFO's from prior years early this year and here I am going into a new year with a boat load of UFO's. Hopefully I'll be able to zip thru them early in 2018 plus the lounge pants yet to be cut out.

Probably should get my machine in for servicing as the stitching is off and I haven't been able to adjust it. I have a Janome quilters special machine that's about 12 years old. I'd really like to upgrade my machine and get an overlocker if my budget ever allows. I had over $7,000 of unplanned household expenses this year which will take a LONG time to recover from so a new machine or machines are unlikely in my future.


----------



## dmm1976

Ok ladies. Here's a" bit off more than I can chew " situation.

Have a secret santa gift I decided to make. My person is a crafter and sewer. Favorite color is green. She's a frugal person. Belongs to my debt free group ( Dave Ramsey based) so I knew she'd love that I sourced all the materials from stuff I had. The material is a " blouse". my mom gave me that i will never wear. ( Do people still.wear blouses? ) It's a cotton blend but not flimsy. I backed the inside lining with a piece of thin felt from a dollar store stocking from last year. To make it stiffer. The zipper came from an old pair of jeans. The clear vinyl is cut from a comforter bag. The white felt is from another old stocking. The elastic is from a sheet the dog ripped a hole in.

Ok so here is my little travel sewing kit. 

I attached ( or am attaching ) everything to the inside lining and the will sew the cover and lining together and turn inside out. 

Sound like a good plan?

Here's the inside lining. The pocket is attached mostly. I'm not sure how to sew around the zipper when attaching the cover. I put felt on the backs of the pieces attached to the zipper for more stability. I was going to hand sew the elastic and felt piece on. The felt just sewn across top. 

I want to make a little pin cushion pillow to go above the felt. but might do a small pocket instead. 








Cover piece. Part of the blouse had sequins. So I pieces it together so that the sequins would be on the fold over.cover but not on the rest.








Folded.i have velcro to use as a closure or the buttons from the blouse which are cute. 









So my idea is to attach the cover , right side down, on the right side of the lining , sew aroind inside the visible seem on the lining leave a gap on one end turn inside out and hand sew shut. I pinned it that way and tried it and it seemed to work . I guess I will hand sew to around the zipper? 

I'm going blind here. I watched some videos but nothing was too helpful. I need this done today to mail out!!

Here are the buttons I could use as a closure or embellish on the front edge.


----------



## COSunflower

This is really cute!!! I think your idea for closing up and finishing sounds good. Sometimes our first projects of a certain thing are more experimental that we learn on and then can make adjustments on our next ones. I am SURE that your friend will LOVE It!!!!!!


----------



## dmm1976

Finished!


----------



## dmm1976

I really need to start using different color threads lol


----------



## COSunflower

VERY CUTE!!!!!!! She will love it!!!


----------



## dmm1976

COSunflower said:


> VERY CUTE!!!!!!! She will love it!!!


I hope so! I bought a little sewing kit pouch at Walmart and put everything from that pouch in it. Her favorite color is green so I got the one with everything green . Actually that kit was full of stuff. And only $5 I might go buy one for myself! It came in several colors.


----------



## COSunflower

I got a kit like that from the Dollar Tree one time. I was surprised at the amount of cool stuff in it!!!


----------



## Forcast

A fast baby quilt . 2 week old having heart surgery. My machine 30yr plus decided to skip every other stitch as I was sewing on the binding with that cute little 3 xs. Didnt notice untill I was rounding the last SHORT side. Guess what. it took 6 hours to pick the little stitchs out. And of course I had sewn the binding on the back to machine top stitch on the top of the quilt. What a night all the picking and then hand switching the binding. But it got done in time for its trip to Baltimore thus morning. Some times I think God has his own understanding of quick mom can you run me up a quilt! Prayers sent to Jax Jonathan Beeman Nov 27 2017.


----------



## COSunflower

LOVE IT Forcast!!!!! I saw the cute backing at JoAnns today. I will pray for the baby also!!!!


----------



## Forcast

I bought a bunch of the soft flannel s when Joanns had the sale.


----------



## Forcast

Holy Moly looking for a new used machine. the cost is unbelievable! Guess I wont be sewing for awhile.


----------



## HorseMom

Forcast said:


> Holy Moly looking for a new used machine. the cost is unbelievable! Guess I wont be sewing for awhile.


Is there a service shop near you to get tours serviced? Craigslist is another place to shop. Good luck


----------



## HorseMom

I finally put one of these together. These were supposed to be done over a year ago for a swap I didn't complete. Might try and finish them. I also need to make at least 5 stockings for friends and horses and barn kitties. Need to work on fudge and cookies also
Heidi


----------



## COSunflower

Forcast - I got my granddaughters Singer Talent for $79 a yeat ago at JoAnns!!! I saw online at Singer.com that THEY were having a sale on their machines and then at JoAnns.com that THEY were having a sale too....so the TWO percentages off there plus a 50% store discount on any one item, we got it for $79!!!!! My machine is 25 years old and I want to get a new one to so am going to be watching for another good bargain like this!!!!!!


----------



## Forcast

ordered this from amozon. Got a used one meaning the box had been opened and returned but never used. $80


----------



## dmm1976

Merry Christmas ladies!!! ✝


----------



## Forcast




----------



## HorseMom

Trying to finish some Christmas gifts for the young men that rent the house beside the barn I rent. I had all the stuff before Christmas then I got really sick. This one is almost done. I need to bind the cuffs and assemble it. 2 more to make for the dog guys. They will be stuffed with goodies for their pets, scratch offs, and tins of fudge. The one guy is moving out so I better hurry! I love making these stockings. They always turn out so cute, IMHO  
Heidi


----------



## COSunflower

Forcast, I LOVE your new machine!!! Singers are my favorite!!!

Horsemom, Those Christmas stockings are really cute and what a great idea!!! Did you make the pattern yourself? I think I'm going to steal your idea! LOL!!!


----------



## HorseMom

COSunflower I traced a store bought stocking on a poster board then enlarged it by 2" all the way around. I got tired of not being able to find stockings big enough for my horses treats! I think once I had the stocking pattern cut out I just eyeballed the cuff pattern size. Over the years I've made them from just about all types of fabric, pre quilted, cotton, costume type stuff. The cotton/costume fabrics, I back with fleece and quilt them. Personally, I like a thicker, squishy stocking. My daughter's and I's have bells sewn onto the point of the cuff. They are currently MIA, lol.
Heidi


----------



## HorseMom

Here is the one finished. Still have to cut the other 2 out! Spent 4 hours cleaning at the barn today playing catch up, barely made a dent. It was COLD! 10°when I started 4° when I left. Ugh, and tomorrow is my my Monday..... I'm never gonna get caught up 
Heidi


----------



## Forcast

Well the new sewing machine came with broken bobbin winder, bent needle shaft and bobbin door. Yep I cried. Let the seller and Amazon know how sad I was. So Amozon refunded and covered pickup. Then they offered me this...


----------



## frogmammy

Nice!

Mon


----------



## COSunflower

Forcast!!!!! That is the one I have!!!! I love it now that Ive conquered the threading and bobbin winding!!! It has a built in needle threader too. The only downside is that we will have to order the bobbins from the Brother company as they are a TALLER plastic bobbin and the ones at the stores that say they will fit a Brothef machine WON'T as they arent tall enough. I'm going to buy a bunch to keep on hand because the machine is a limited edition and they might not make them forever.


----------



## Forcast

I ordered plastic bobbin cases that came with bobbins for my old machine and they fit this new one. Ebay


----------



## Forcast

Got some thread. Amazon


----------



## Forcast

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1196122160485469


----------



## Forcast

Forcast said:


> Got some thread. Amazon
> View attachment 64239


----------



## COSunflower

Forcast, how do you like your new machine? I love mine now that Im used to it. That is a super deal on the thread!!! How does it work for sewing? Does it say the size thread on the top? You are really going gung ho!!!!


----------



## Forcast

Yep love the machine. Really do just took one baby quilt to get the hang. The thread i think is 250 yards it does say on the listings. I saw one spool of thead like 3$ at Joann fabrics guess it has been a long time since i bought thread. It worked fine for me. Cant be anyworse then using old gmothers moms thread.


----------



## COSunflower

I discovered something yesterday Forcast! When you hold down the "back" button, you don't have to use the foot pedal. It just goes backwards by itself!!! I wondered how much thread was on each spool. I think that Im ging to order some too!!! Thanks for the heads up Forcast!!!


----------



## Forcast

Son sent this pattern. I'm guessing it a Hint


----------



## COSunflower

It is beautiful!!! I saw that it involves strip quilting so maybe its not as hatd as it looks. Im NOT a very good quilter - at least compared to a lot of you here!!!


----------



## Forcast

Today he sent the jelly roll! Cool beans


----------



## COSunflower

That's exciting Forcast!!!! Can you show a pic of the jelly roll colors?


----------



## Forcast




----------



## Forcast

Sorry post twice again UGH


----------



## COSunflower

LOVE the colors Forcast!!!!!


----------



## homemaid

I am about to start a Hunter Star quilt This is my pattern... The colors were picked out by the recipient who is the daughter in law of my Amish Friend Marie. I ordered the Quilt 2 cut and my not so patient self is awaiting its arrival.


----------



## HorseMom

I'm playing catch up on a block of the week on another forum. 4 down, 5 to go, a new one on Friday. The last image is the potential setting. Small sashing in the blue, which will be the 4th color in any 4 color blocks, and a 4 inch peacock border. Should make a nice couch throw. I hate throws that don't cover your feet and chin, lol.
Heidi

.


----------



## HorseMom

I finished the 5th one and have all but one color cut for the antique tile. I was really hoping to get that one done also, but it's been an extremely rough day. I'll trek on tomorrow. Need to start prepping for my daughter's bday party on Saturday also.
Heidi


----------



## COSunflower

Really nice Heidi!!! I love the colors!!!!


----------



## homemaid

I just finished this Hunters Star for a friend.


----------



## HorseMom

Waiting on the last block to be issued tomorrow for this block of the week








So I started working on this


----------



## MoBookworm1957

I am deep cleaning the sewing room.
So much so I sold my sewing desk.
It was too tall and hurt my back to use.
I just moved sewing machine back and forth to the kitchen table.
Just about got half of the sewing room completely empty.
Been vacuuming as I go.
My sewing room looks huge now.
That desk took half of the wall on one side of the room.
Told my regular customers I was taking a year off.
Have been enjoying myself.
Still working on repairing quilts, but not hot and heavy like before.
Still working on UFO's slowly whittling those down.
Estelle update:
She has a tooth, barely through the top.
None on the bottom.
She hasn't figured out crawling completely.
But she has scooting that little butt across the floor down pretty good.
And she's running in the walker. Not walking, but running.
Thank goodness for walker bumper guards.
And she is nosey. Today she was working on the zippers on my purse.
We read every day I have her. She rolls over on my lap, scoots down my legs wanting to be on the floor. She's moving and grooving. Not a baby anymore, but toddler now.
She's 9 months old, says several words we can all understand.
Pictures of Estelle with my parents.
Mom is feeding here Great Grandad's spaghetti.
My dad holding her.


----------



## Forcast

I've done nothing since before xmas. My sewing room got too cold. And my heating bill was nuts and my house was cold. Ugh.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

I decided to go through everything in sewing room when I realized the thoughts of quilting, sewing anything made me physically ill.
Don't get me wrong I still like to quilt,sew,paint.
But I hated the way the room made me feel.
Tight, cramped, disorganized. I wasn't keeping up with swaps,customers repairs or anything.
I had a super tight schedule and I wasn't enjoying it any more.
I would cry when I thought about going into sewing room.
And that's not me.


----------



## maxine

Darn Mo.. hope you feel better soon


----------



## MoBookworm1957

maxine said:


> Darn Mo.. hope you feel better soon


Thank you Maxine.
It's been a rough patch, but maybe if I get everything completely cleaned out,
I'll feel better. Already emptied alot of totes of fabric.
Just about got half of the sewing room emptied of everything that made me feel boxed in.
Got rid of sewing desk(it was too tall for me to sit comfortably), got rid of three other metal cabinets that held fabric, notions,thread. As I empty each cabinet or tote they leave my house.
Some I sell, some I give away, some I throw down into the hollow(deep ditch).
It actually feels good to lighten the load so to speak.
Will be selling Singer Serger, used it twice in a year.
Will be selling Serger thread about 50 brand new cones of all colors.
Will be selling my table top Loom and it's stuff.
Have 2 willow laundry baskets of sock yarn to sell and the lists goes on, on....
Still trying to decide whether to sell my great grandmother's quilt frame.
Don't have room for it, nor the space for the pulley system for it.
She raised and lower it on pulley system in the front living room.
Right now it's in pieces in the bottom of closet.
Mom came through her heart surgery with flying colors.
I'm getting a total knee replacement on left knee.
When I heal up from that, then will get right knee done too.


----------



## COSunflower

Omgoodness Mo!!!! You've really been thru the wringer!!! I am going now to answer your email to me.  Hang in there Friend!!!


----------



## MoBookworm1957

COSunflower said:


> Omgoodness Mo!!!! You've really been thru the wringer!!! I am going now to answer your email to me.  Hang in there Friend!!!


Surgery date is 2 July [email protected] hours.
Within 2 hours of surgery will be up walking around.
The next day they will have me start Physical Therapy.
By the third day they will have me using scooter thing.
By the forth day, I will be back home.
Can't drive for 3 weeks, but will take OATS bus to grocery store and such.


----------



## Gretchen Ann

When 2018 started, I was determined to finish up unfinished quilts at my home, to get them into the flimsy stage. They'll all get quilted eventually but that can't happen unless they sewn together.

I've just finished another flimsy called Sweet Surrender. The border is also supposed to be appliqued but I just couldn't make myself applique another stitch on this quilt top.


----------



## DW

That is beautiful!!!! I've just been staring at the picture.


----------



## FreeRange

Gretchen Ann said:


> I just finished this little 12" square wallhanging. I need to get a frame for him. He's going to hang in our living room.
> 
> I'm not a seasonal person, if I like something, I use it.
> 
> I'm including a picture of the pattern.
> 
> What are you working on?


That's so cute! I looked at your blog and thought it looked familiar. I looked on my blog roll, and I used to comment on your blog. Small world!


----------



## Vjklander

We are reducing the Hoard!!!!!!!!!!!!!
If any sewfolk are around Luray, VA, I have about 30 bins of material I will sell cheap. Real cheap.


----------



## Ann-NWIowa

I've not been able to motivate myself to sew since September last year. Maybe I need to do a major clear out and then I'll get my sew-jo back!! Part of the problem has been a health issue that saps my strength and part is its easier to sit in front of the computer and read about what everyone else is doing. I started getting back into making clothes, but I need to learn to fit them to my weirdly shaped body for them to look good. I've been studying fitting and have made a few steps towards achieving fit, but the sew-jo just isn't here yet.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Hey all,
I am regrouping from total knee replacement.
Battling a bacterial infection, so been in and out of hospital with that.
Have Physical Therapy 3 days a week at least an hour each time.
when I get home from that pretty pooped.
Still on my vacation self imposed break from quilting.
Still plugging away at sewing room.
Still doing needlework birth announcements, wedding announcements.
You all take care.
I will be back sometime.
Trying to get healthy first.
Estelle update;
She's 1 year old.
She started walking 9 days before she turned 1.
She babbles,does yoga with Granny.
Her and Strawberry are buddies.


----------



## COSunflower

Hi Jackie!!! I'm glad that you've survived the surgery!!! What a pain - literally!!! I just sent you a message here on HT - look for it.  Hang in there!!! Kim


----------



## mizlew

COSunflower said:


> Hi Jackie!!! I'm glad that you've survived the surgery!!! What a pain - literally!!! I just sent you a message here on HT - look for it.  Hang in there!!! Kim





COSunflower said:


> Hi Jackie!!! I'm glad that you've survived the surgery!!! What a pain - literally!!! I just sent you a message here on HT - look for it.  Hang in there!!! Kim





COSunflower said:


> Hi Jackie!!! I'm glad that you've survived the surgery!!! What a pain - literally!!! I just sent you a message here on HT - look for it.  Hang in there!!! Kim





MoBookworm1957 said:


> Hey all,
> I am regrouping from total knee replacement.
> Battling a bacterial infection, so been in and out of hospital with that.
> Have Physical Therapy 3 days a week at least an hour each time.
> when I get home from that pretty pooped.
> Still on my vacation self imposed break from quilting.
> Still plugging away at sewing room.
> Still doing needlework birth announcements, wedding announcements.
> You all take care.
> I will be back sometime.
> Trying to get healthy first.
> Estelle update;
> She's 1 year old.
> She started walking 9 days before she turned 1.
> She babbles,does yoga with Granny.
> Her and Strawberry are buddies.


----------



## FreeRange

Gretchen Ann said:


> When 2018 started, I was determined to finish up unfinished quilts at my home, to get them into the flimsy stage. They'll all get quilted eventually but that can't happen unless they sewn together.
> 
> I've just finished another flimsy called Sweet Surrender. The border is also supposed to be appliqued but I just couldn't make myself applique another stitch on this quilt top.


Gorgeous quilt!


----------



## Gretchen Ann

Several years ago I sewed strip sets for Scrappy Bargello, a free Bonnie Hunter pattern. I got them out this week and sewed it up.

This flimsy didn't take long to finish at all and I like it! This is a great way to use up fabrics that you want to use up.

The flimsy will be donated and knotted as a comforter for charity.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Gretchen Ann said:


> Several years ago I sewed strip sets for Scrappy Bargello, a free Bonnie Hunter pattern. I got them out this week and sewed it up.
> 
> This flimsy didn't take long to finish at all and I like it! This is a great way to use up fabrics that you want to use up.
> 
> The flimsy will be donated and knotted as a comforter for charity.


I like it alot.
Like the motion of it.
The pertuliar movement.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Been working in sewing/Strawberry's room/ front bedroom closet.
The last of the fabric bins placed in there 5 years ago when I moved in.
Half of the fabric left monday evening.
Several containers of fabric paint left with fabric, several bags of yarn left too.
Several quilt frames left too.
I kept enough fabric to finish Estelle's Christmas Pineapple quilt.
My youngest sister and youngest niece (22 years old) came and took it away.
While my youngest niece was here, she picked out her pieced quilt top.
And they picked out one for her middle sister too.
Didn't even have to finish them, her and her mother are going to finish them for Christmas this year. I think in the near future I will be able to breathe in that room again.
Maybe even get to hang curtains in that room.
It does my heart good to know my youngest niece has picked up the quilting bug.
Cause I was sure it was going to die out with me and my youngest sister.
Still have several totes to finish going through, but in the next several weeks.
I will get them done.
Have several totes full of pieced quilt tops to decide their faith.
Oh, well tomorrow is another day.
I'm tired.
So good night all.


----------



## COSunflower

Doesn't that feel GOOD Mo???? When my granddaughters and I went thru my sewing/craft stuff a THIRD time I was done to probably less than 25% of what had been in there before - and I miss NONE of it!!! When everything was painted, new curtains put up etc. a depression that I didn't even REALIZE that I had over this room totally LIFTED and I feel so good and FREE now!!! There are a few things that I think I will part with STILL.... Keep at it Friend, there IS a light at the end of the tunnel and we DESERVE it!!!!!


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Got 3 containers left in the closet, 3 random ones in the sewing room scattered around.
Once I get those emptied or they leave one way or the other I shall feel wonderful.
Met my cousin at the door yesterday with a bunch of crap, she picked up at yard sale.
Wouldn't even let her bring it the house. Same kind of crap I had just gotten rid of, not in my house, not this time. NO! Felt liberating to tell her and her sister no to crap I don't want.
You bought, you take it to your house. Problem is they have paths in their houses because they are full of stuff. Just going to work on one container this afternoon, then hit hard in the morning.
Got my sketchbook, colored pencils,ruler and protractor on kitchen table to figure out layout design for a better flow for me. Maybe will have move furniture once or twice instead a half dozen times.
Actually feeling better, much better than I have in about 2 years(design fog).
I have officially retired from quilting for other people, too much stress, didn't enjoy it, not doing it.
Sent out about 250 emails,registered letters informing customers of my decision. Such a weight lifted off my shoulders. Already heard some protests, but don't care, not doing it.
Can't paint the sewing room because I rent. But I found some polka dotted seersucker fabric in my fabric stash that will make cute cafe style bottom curtains, with solid topper with tear drop crystals. Have polka dotted shade on lamp that goes on storage cabinet. Hopefully will be cheerful when I'm done. Hanging tear drop crystals(took of old time chandalier)in window as decorations too.Trying to keep it simple after clearing everything out.
You all have a great day, afternoon,or evening.


----------



## Ryan.

Currently, in Iowa, it is raining every moment of the day so most of my outdoor project is on hold. However, I have used this opportunity to beef up my chicken coop.

My chickens did not have a place to lay their eggs other than on the ground so I made them 4 nesting boxes. I used recycled wood from an old barn we tore down.


















I have also used this time indoors to save apple seeds from some apples I got at the store and wrapped them in a moist paper towel to germinate. Once they sprout after a few weeks in the fridge I am going to put them in seed starters.


----------



## COSunflower

Good for you Mo for NOT taking in the cousins crap!!!! It gets EASIER AND EASIER to say no - believe me, I've been there!!!  I'm SO HAPPY that you quit doing sewing and quilting for other people too. I did the same thing when I retired and now only sew or quilt for myself, my family or a gift for a friend. It is TOO easy to get bound up in OTHER people's projects so much that you can't even enjoy your hobbies any more!!!!

I made a spiral notebook a couple years ago with my granddaughter and in it we have designs for each of the rooms in my house that we've worked on already or are working on now. We drew pictures of each room's layouts and taped or stapled in ideas from magazines, paint samples or colors that we liked etc. and also wrote down a list of WHAT the room is going to be used for, the PROBLEMS that the room has right now, things that we need to go thru and sort, things to watch for (storage items) and that mannner of stuff. We use that spiral all the time and often change our ideas etc. It's a "working" notebook of ideas, wishes and a record of what we've completed. 

Your polka dots and crystals sound wonderful!!! Anything that makes you feel happy and energized when you walk into the room. My younger son thought we were crazy when we told him that we were painting our sewing room bright lime green and sunshine yellow with accents of orange....Now that its all done - he likes it!!! LOL!!! It's my favorite room of the whole house. I'm working hard to KEEP it clutter free also!!!!

Keep us posted on your endeavors....I found a FB group called Sewing Room Ideas that you might want to look up. A lot of women have WAY fancier sewing rooms than you and I do but there are also women like us struggling to make a NICE CHEERFUL part of our house to be creative in. I get a lot of ideas from ALL of the pictures!!!


----------

